# Lyft CSR Threats?



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

So I had my finger on the face of my phone because I was fumbling through web pages on Google Chrome with Uber and Lyft online. While I was doing that, Lyft, which has no time delay on the app pop up, sends me a ride request that I would have rejected otherwise and forces me to accept, because I did not manage to withdraw my finger fast enough. As I often do, I drove away from the passenger looking for a more favorable Uber ride request in hopes that Lyft would soon initiate a bailout and cancel the ride for me. I got an Uber request in a more favorable part of town headed to the airport, so I was happy with the result. After a couple more minutes, Lyft finally bailed out and cancelled the ride, but then I immediately got a call from a Lyft number with a 424 area code right after the bailout. Because I had another passenger in my car at that time, I hit the decline button immediately. They did not bother to leave a voicemail. Could it be that Lyft customer service is calling me to gripe about not picking up the passenger in question? I'm wondering if anyone has ever answered that 424 number to see what the person has to say on the other end.

I personally think the lack of a time delay is grounds for a lawsuit in and of itself for violating our independent contractor relationship, in that our freedom to accept or not accept a ride is violated. It happens so often that I am starting to wonder if the Lyft app has a piece of malicious software attached to it that tells it when your finger is making contact with the face of the phone to force you to accept rides and get penalized should you cancel after the forced acceptance.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> So I had my finger on the face of my phone because I was fumbling through web pages on Google Chrome with Uber and Lyft online. While I was doing that, Lyft, which has no time delay on the app pop up, sends me a ride request that I would have rejected otherwise and forces me to accept, because I did not manage to withdraw my finger fast enough. As I often do, I drove away from the passenger looking for a more favorable Uber ride request in hopes that Lyft would soon initiate a bailout and cancel the ride for me. I got an Uber request in a more favorable part of town headed to the airport, so I was happy with the result. After a couple more minutes, Lyft finally bailed out and cancelled the ride, but then I immediately got a call from a Lyft number with a 424 area code right after the bailout. Because I had another passenger in my car at that time, I hit the decline button immediately. They did not bother to leave a voicemail. Could it be that Lyft customer service is calling me to gripe about not picking up the passenger in question? I'm wondering if anyone has ever answered that 424 number to see what the person has to say on the other end.
> 
> I personally think the lack of a time delay is grounds for a lawsuit in and of itself for violating our independent contractor relationship, in that our freedom to accept or not accept a ride is violated. It happens so often that I am starting to wonder if the Lyft app has a piece of malicious software attached to it that tells it when your finger is making contact with the face of the phone to force you to accept rides and get penalized should you cancel after the forced acceptance.


It was probably the pax wondering where the heck you were going. It has happened to me on occasion that there is a bit of a lag leaving the pax the ability to contact me.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Ski Free said:


> It was probably the pax wondering where the heck you were going. It has happened to me on occasion that there is a bit of a lag leaving the pax the ability to contact me.


I don't think so. Passengers always contact me with a 415 area code. 424 is reserved for more serious things. I believe that whenever someone has called looking for lost item, it comes through a 424 number.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> I don't think so. Passengers always contact me with a 415 area code. 424 is reserved for more serious things. I believe that whenever someone has called looking for lost item, it comes through a 424 number.


I have answered the 424 call and it was a passenger asking where I was going. I said Lyft assigned me to another rider and hung up.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I have seen this complaint multiple times here on UP.net. I can't say that I understand what is going on though since I've never had this problem before. When a new ride request comes in....a BANNER on the TOP of my screen shows up. I have to tap on it to see the PING screen. I've had my phone set up this way forever....but I think it is under SETTINGS>Notifications>Show Previews-Always. Also, under the Lyft Driver App: Select ALERTS>Show as Banners.

See if this helps.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I have seen this complaint multiple times here on UP.net. I can't say that I understand what is going on though since I've never had this problem before. When a new ride request comes in....a BANNER on the TOP of my screen shows up. I have to tap on it to see the PING screen. I've had my phone set up this way forever....but I think it is under SETTINGS>Notifications>Show Previews-Always. Also, under the Lyft Driver App: Select ALERTS>Show as Banners.
> 
> See if this helps.


Are you using Android or iPhone? I have an Android and I don't see anywhere in the driver app that it says "alerts". Or is this on phone settings?


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> So I had my finger on the face of my phone because I was fumbling through web pages on Google Chrome with Uber and Lyft online. While I was doing that, Lyft, which has no time delay on the app pop up, sends me a ride request that I would have rejected otherwise and forces me to accept, because I did not manage to withdraw my finger fast enough. As I often do, I drove away from the passenger looking for a more favorable Uber ride request in hopes that Lyft would soon initiate a bailout and cancel the ride for me. I got an Uber request in a more favorable part of town headed to the airport, so I was happy with the result. After a couple more minutes, Lyft finally bailed out and cancelled the ride, but then I immediately got a call from a Lyft number with a 424 area code right after the bailout. Because I had another passenger in my car at that time, I hit the decline button immediately. They did not bother to leave a voicemail. Could it be that Lyft customer service is calling me to gripe about not picking up the passenger in question? I'm wondering if anyone has ever answered that 424 number to see what the person has to say on the other end.
> 
> I personally think the lack of a time delay is grounds for a lawsuit in and of itself for violating our independent contractor relationship, in that our freedom to accept or not accept a ride is violated. It happens so often that I am starting to wonder if the Lyft app has a piece of malicious software attached to it that tells it when your finger is making contact with the face of the phone to force you to accept rides and get penalized should you cancel after the forced acceptance.


Do one service or the other, not both there is no upside by doing both.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Certain Judgment said:


> Are you using Android or iPhone? I have an Android and I don't see anywhere in the driver app that it says "alerts". Or is this on phone settings?


I'm using an Iphone 6s. It's in SETTINGS on my phone.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm using an Iphone 6s. It's in SETTINGS on my phone.


Lucky you. IPhones work much better with the Lyft app. You can even see how much prime time is added for each specific Zone. They have never added that functionality in the Android app.

I looked all over my phone and all I found was the screenshot I just attached. I hope it works.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> Do one service or the other, not both there is no upside by doing both.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Except that Milwaukee as slow as all get-out and you have to run both just to make ends meet due to lack of demand.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> Except that Milwaukee as slow as all get-out and you have to run both just to make ends meet due to lack of demand.


I absolutely do both Uber and Lyft here in Minneapolis, even though I could probably stay busy just doing either. I know goddamn well that each of their algorithms can identify that I drive for both platforms. So when one of them gets me on their platform, they need to send me rides to keep me on that platform.

The ONLY bit of negligible power we have when dealing with Uber and Lyft is that we can go offline and work for their competition during the times they need capacity on their platform. Brokers don't respect loyalty, only leverage. So when someone says to only work for one broker, I have to believe that they're joking.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I absolutely do both Uber and Lyft here in Minneapolis, even though I could probably stay busy just doing either. I know goddamn well that each of their algorithms can identify that I drive for both platforms. So when one of them gets me on their platform, they need to send me rides to keep me on that platform.
> 
> The ONLY bit of negligible power we have when dealing with Uber and Lyft is that we can go offline and work for their competition during the times they need capacity on their platform. Brokers don't respect loyalty, only leverage. So when someone says to only work for one broker, I have to believe that they're joking.


I would hope you are looking for something better more stable and long term. The driverless technology is coming on line faster than you may think. Every ride you give is feeding the AI in the means of mapping. All the car companies are headed this way not just ride share and Google.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

It was the pax calling. If lyft computers sense you are avoiding rides, they will robo-email you with an automated warning. Much too expensive for a real human to call you. A human only gets involved when reviewing deactivation, or you initiate contact yourself.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> I would hope you are looking for something better more stable and long term. The driverless technology is coming on line faster than you may think. Every ride you give is feeding the AI in the means of mapping. All the car companies are headed this way not just ride share and Google.


I'm retired. The only thing more stable than that is death, which should happen any day now.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Pinapple Man said:


> I would hope you are looking for something better more stable and long term. The driverless technology is coming on line faster than you may think. Every ride you give is feeding the AI in the means of mapping. All the car companies are headed this way not just ride share and Google.


Until you can solve the problem of all roads becoming a two-lane speed skating rink when it snows in Milwaukee, I would say we are still a ways out from driverless cars being viable here.



Dropking said:


> It was the pax calling. If lyft computers sense you are avoiding rides, they will robo-email you with an automated warning. Much too expensive for a real human to call you. A human only gets involved when reviewing deactivation, or you initiate contact yourself.


As I said before, the number they called from is different than the one passengers call me on.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I'm retired. The only thing more stable than that is death, which should happen any day now.


OK enjoy the ride and live a long life.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> As I said before, the number they called from is different than the one passengers call me on.


Yes, you said that before but lyft has many masked (fake) numbers they route pax calls from. My experience is they mask the number with an area code that is often local to the pax. I use to use that number to try to decipher where the pax might be going, but it's an unreliable indicator.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Dropking said:


> Yes, you said that before but lyft has many masked (fake) numbers they route pax calls from. My experience is they mask the number with an area code that is often local to the pax. I use to use that number to try to decipher where the pax might be going, but it's an unreliable indicator.


When I called the number back, it had a different message then the regular passenger number had. The regular passenger number says that it cannot connect me to anyone because I am not on a ride. The 424 area code, by contrast, said that the number I dialed was not a monitored number and then I would need to contact them on their critical response line if I wanted to talk to anyone.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft has 3 numbers that I have saved in my phone:

1. Lyft Customer, for existing pax.

2. Lyft past customer, the 424 number, for when you have cancelled the ride but the system has not caught up on their end. OR when someone leaves something in your car and they hit "call the driver" but not on a ride. They try to call and it routes thru a diff server to your phone, thus the 424 number.

3. Lyft Nashville, when you select the "Call Me" in the help section. They call you and you answer and sit in a queue on hold for the next available Nashvillian.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Whats the 424 number. 424-???


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Bait and switch title. Fake news.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Whats the 424 number. 424-???


Dunno if they use a diff 424 number for diff drivers or not. The one I get repeatedly is shown.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Hopefully it's Lyft calling to reprimand you on the scummy tactic of driving away from the pax. I've been declining most of my pings lately, but if I accept one on accident I either suck it up and take the trip, or hit cancel myself.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> I personally think the lack of a time delay is grounds for a lawsuit in and of itself for violating our independent contractor relationship, in that our freedom to accept or not accept a ride is violated. It happens so often that I am starting to wonder if the Lyft app has a piece of malicious software attached to it that tells it when your finger is making contact with the face of the phone to force you to accept rides and get penalized should you cancel after the forced acceptance.


Good grief.......


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

Mista T said:


> 3. Lyft Nashville, when you select the "Call Me" in the help section. They call you and you answer and sit in a queue on hold for the next available Nashvillian.


T-mobile's CLI passes along the name "Scam Likely" whenever Lyft Nashville calls me.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

socallaoc said:


> T-mobile's CLI passes along the name "Scam Likely" whenever Lyft Nashville calls me.


Yea, I got that too at first.

Then when it happened again, I realized it was not coincidence being called from that number immediately after requesting a call from Lyft.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> I don't think so. Passengers always contact me with a 415 area code. 424 is reserved for more serious things. I believe that whenever someone has called looking for lost item, it comes through a 424 number.


It is and it was, happened to me 100 times after cancel, the line is still open, area codes do not matter on call centers.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I'm retired. The only thing more stable than that is death, which should happen any day now.


I'm crying from laughing right now.

Sorry but that's pretty ****ing funny. Mainly because it's true.


----------

